# Hur-Mon Brand bottle



## ACLbottles (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello, I have this bottle that I am wondering the value of. It is ABM, light blue aqua, and very heavy. It is embossed: C.R. Bottling Wks. (around the shoulder) and in the middle of the bottle it says Hur-Mon brand in script. It is embossed Contents 7 1/2 fluid oz. on the bottom. On the back it is still embossed hur-mon but around the shoulder it is embossed Cedar Rapids, Ia. Thanks in advance for info.


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 3, 2013)

Back


----------



## epackage (Oct 3, 2013)

Couple dollars...


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 3, 2013)

That's what I thought, thanks epackage.


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Oct 15, 2013)

very common iowa piece


----------



## MrSchulz (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Hur-Mon Brand bottle*

Yep very common, worth about 5 dollars they come on eBay once in a while.  The ACL hurmons are good, I just sold a 32 Oz Root beer absouletely beautiful.


----------

